# Is a dog lying on you a sign of dominance!?



## snowhawk (Jun 28, 2011)

Bit about our background story:-

My fiance and myself have a 6 month old Chihuahua boy called Murphy. He generally doesn't particularly like me as he is always unsure around me. We both lives together so he is used to me being around. He is obsessed with my fiance as he is so excited when she comes in from work and follows her around endlessly! He wines when she leaves the room and waits by the door for her...

I have tried so much with the dog...I want to train him more and I dont want him sleeping on our bed because he likes to come in the bed and I sleep naked and I dont like the licks to my private areas!! It has happened!! :nono:

This all said he is generally a really good dog but I must mention he is afraid if right word of me because he displays submissive urination. Its really annoying and I used to get mad at having to clear up all the time...I have since chilled with that and just clean it up

Anyway I read somewhere that if a dog lies of you its a sign of them trying to dominant you! Now murphy sleeps on me loads!!

Is he trying to do that?!? Advice would be great guys


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

nope, its a load of carp


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Training and walking the dog will increase your bond with him.

Glad to hear you ont shout at him for the urination now, that would have just made it worse, as you porbably know.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I Don't think it is...I think Dogs just like to be close to us sasha ''GSD'' likes to try to sit on my lap and cuddle up YES, I do get squashed but the cuddles I get are well worth it.

She can't help being Big  they still love being on you and being close to you.

She copie's my Jack russell but she don't realise the difference in size Bless her


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

Unfortunately the likes of Cesar Milan has instilled into everyone that all dogs want to do is dominate people. This is not true, and could not be FURTHER from the truth.
I would also agree, more walking and training sessions that are fun will increase your bond


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

snowhawk said:


> Bit about our background story:-
> 
> My fiance and myself have a 6 month old Chihuahua boy called Murphy. He generally doesn't particularly like me as he is always unsure around me. We both lives together so he is used to me being around. He is obsessed with my fiance as he is so excited when she comes in from work and follows her around endlessly! He wines when she leaves the room and waits by the door for her...
> 
> ...


i have a chihuahua and they do normally attach them selfs to one person, roxi is the same to me and she also pees when she is scared or if we talk loudly she has no medical condition though she is just a very nervous dog says the vet. evan though you have a little baby chihuahua dont let him get away with everything else they will trust me lol i have a dog bed by my bed and thats where she sleeps she is not allowed on my bed or the sofas, but to answer your question i dont think that a dog laying on you is a sign of dominance.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

This is when you really need to worry


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

No, Kilo loves parking his bony 40kg bum on my lap for cuddles :001_wub:. I would do as others have said and take over some of the care, walks and playing with Murphy to increase your bond with him.


----------



## snowhawk (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the fast responses....thats good to know


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

What use are dogs if you can't snuggle with them?!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

snowhawk said:


> ...I read somewhere that if a dog lies [on] you [is] trying to dominant you! ...


:crying: not again!... :cursing: drat that meme! :incazzato: i can't _*stand *_ it any more :mad2: 
is there no hope that people will eventually *stop asking this - even thinking it?* :cryin:

it's all too much... :lol: it's JUST too much, i can't bear it. :w00t: :blink: :crazy: i'm going back to bed, 
with the covers over my head - & earplugs, too. Singing: _la, la, la-la, la, la..._


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I suppose if it's lying on you with it's jaws clamped around your throat that could be construed as dominant behaviour, lying across you and snoring, as mine have been known to do on occassion. No, I don't think so.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

springerpete said:


> I suppose if it's lying on you with... jaws clamped around your throat, that could be
> construed as dominant behaviour -
> 
> lying across you & snoring, as mine have been known to do on occasion[?] No, I don't think so.


:lol: great image :thumbup: let's make a movie, _*Killer Dogs!* the snoring threat..._


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> :lol: great image :thumbup: let's make a movie, _*Killer Dogs!* the snoring threat..._


It isn't funny! They are snoring so loud! You cannot watch TV :cryin:
I know! She is dominant in new way. Snoring way...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Andromeda said:


> It isn't funny! They are snoring so loud! You cannot watch TV :cryin:
> I know! She is dominant in new way. Snoring way...


:001_tt2: U just wanna brag on yer dog...  _"MY dog snores louder than YOUR dog..."_

besides, dogs R more interesting than TV, anyway. _'dancing with the stars_, _CSI Miami_... 
who cares? _*fetch the toy-burger*_ is more fun!

why do U think so many people watch _*The Puppy Bowl*_ during the Super-Bowl? :lol:


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiya & welcome to Pf hope you like it here,:smile:


As for your question, I would say no I don't think wee Murphy is trying to dominate you.:nonod: Just think yourself lucky that its a chihuahua & not 2 Springers & a 6 stone ABD which I am underneath right now, with just my right arm stretched out to my laptop typing this 

Loving it though


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

No more words...


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> This is when you really need to worry


:lol::thumbup:Fantastic picture


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

springerpete said:


> *I suppose if it's lying on you with it's jaws clamped around your throat that could be construed as dominant behaviour*, lying across you and snoring, as mine have been known to do on occassion. No, I don't think so.


The Bold bit made me Giggle :w00t:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Lying with you or on you is definitely not dominance. Dogs are sociable after all and just like your company. My Maltese slept on or next to the bed every day we had them and they never tried to eat either me or my OH. :lol:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think it is anything to do with dominance. Mine lays on me quite often, I think it's a nice thing. It's just that dogs form a close emotional bond with us and sometimes just want closeness. That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## English (Jun 24, 2011)

My partners dog used to try and get me up in a never ending list of new ways. She slept on the bed for most of the night, but she'd also wander off and do her own thing and come back when it suited her.

She's a working GSD, whenever I went near the bed she'd try and get me to lie down, is that herding?

She managed to pin me down on the bed one time with one arm behind my back and started licking my other armpit...I'm really tickelish and was laughing so hard I couldn't push her off, is that dominance?

I had one foot out under the duvet at 7am ( Ms E was away on a conference) so around morning walkies time she started licking my foot and wouldn't leave it alone and even chased it under the duvet until I got up and took her for a walk....cute or cunning?

The dog was a duvet hog, one morning half asleep I realised I had the whole bed to myself, expected some dog interference so had it tucked under my back and had my feet well covered...the dog lay half on me and half against me in the middle of the bed and then physically pushed with her legs to tip me out the side, it was about morning walkies time......determined?

On the other hand, my own dog just preferred to be deadweight on the bed and would pick anywhere, on your legs, between your legs, an open space..didn't think about it, didn't seem to care about it, just flop, flatulate and snore (the dog that is....)!

Some people think about certain things too much, and put labels on them. Perhaps dogs just like to find somewhere comfortable when we go to bed and want to get some sleep too. I know I like to cuddle up against someone at bedtime, perhaps our dogs do too?


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Four paws on the floor is the rule in our house - but that doesn't stop us 'oomans getting down on the floor with them. 

I go for 'black & white' rules - if I allow the dog on my lap only sometimes how does he know not to get on my lap when he's wet from the rain, muddy from the garden.

Lying on my feet - too bloody bony for that (the dogs not me)

Sign of dominance - depends what your interpretation is, it could be a sign of rudeness by invading your personal space without being invited to, or merely looking for comfort and deciding wants what it, o do where and when.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster lies on my knee all the time he's not out to rule the world and dominate me he just likes being close to humans. At least Buster is small I hope my giant schnauzer won't try to do it


----------



## Guy2932 (Jun 23, 2011)

English said:


> My partners dog used to try and get me up in a never ending list of new ways. She slept on the bed for most of the night, but she'd also wander off and do her own thing and come back when it suited her.
> 
> Dogs, like humans, like what they like and will try and get the things they want. Not being able to ask for them directly they have to resort to other methods. Nudging your hands in an attempt to get you to tickle them etc. If these actions are successful then you will see them more often. If they are unsuccessful you will see them less often but may see other actions with the same intent.
> 
> ...


----------

